# Have I messed up ?



## Tyke2002 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi all,

quite new to Golf (in a sense I've moved from small 9 hole almost pitch n putt type courses) and decided I'd like to play a couple of times a month on full sized 18 holes

I currently have a cheap graphite shaft set of dunlops from soccer sport (cost like Â£100 new) but decided I want to start upgrading to better clubs bit by bit.

saw an iron set on eBay for Â£32 (3-Sw) clubs in question are Wilson Blue Ridge Snead HT (not the really old vintage set)

have I overpaid ? Are these any good for a newish player ? Shall I just relist and get something a bit better ? 

They look ok condition wise but it's just the age of them I'm panicking about so any thoughts or info would be greatly appreciated !! I know it's not a lot of money and I can probably get it back easily off tgem
but I want something that will help my game progress from the dunlops


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2013)

Tyke2002 said:



			Hi all,

quite new to Golf (in a sense I've moved from small 9 hole almost pitch n putt type courses) and decided I'd like to play a couple of times a month on full sized 18 holes

I currently have a cheap graphite shaft set of dunlops from soccer sport (cost like Â£100 new) but decided I want to start upgrading to better clubs bit by bit.

saw an iron set on eBay for Â£32 (3-Sw) clubs in question are Wilson Blue Ridge Snead HT (not the really old vintage set)

have I overpaid ? Are these any good for a newish player ? Shall I just relist and get something a bit better ? 

They look ok condition wise but it's just the age of them I'm panicking about so any thoughts or info would be greatly appreciated !! I know it's not a lot of money and I can probably get it back easily off tgem
but I want something that will help my game progress from the dunlops
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard!

Probably haven't overpaid, but I'd have thought not a big enough step up - if at all.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 3, 2013)

hello and welcome enjoy the ride! 

agree with foxy cant see youve overpaid but cant see they will help, you can go quite far with the dunlops have you tried any basic lessons?


----------



## Tyke2002 (Oct 3, 2013)

hi thanks for replies. think I only went for these as I was slightly embarrassed about my cheap dunlops ha. yeah lessons are on the horizon. think I might just relist these clubs, hope I get my money back and try and find something a bit better and stop  been a tight git  Lessons are def something i'm considering, just need some better equiptment first. sorry for lack of paragraphs. forum seems to be playing up


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2013)

Tyke2002 said:



			hi thanks for replies. think I only went for these as I was slightly embarrassed about my cheap dunlops ha. yeah lessons are on the horizon. think I might just relist these clubs, hope I get my money back and try and find something a bit better and stop  been a tight git  Lessons are def something i'm considering, just need some better equiptment first. sorry for lack of paragraphs. forum seems to be playing up
		
Click to expand...

Personally I'd get lessons first and get the basics right. Makes upgrading a lot easier and more fun if you can make decent contact most of the time and opens up an awful lot of club options. The right start will see you on the right golfing path. Clubs will come and go. Some quicker than others judging by some (myself included)


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2013)

I went from a cheap-ish starter set (to see whether I'd be hooked) to some 'Confidence' graphite irons which I think were/are Wilson's budget range and Wilson Killer Whale woods, then onto 'proper' gear.

So the path you are on isn't unfamiliar and seems reasonable. Worth checking out whether the new gear is much different to the Dunlop - which can be ok anyway. Lessons could be worthwhile and a Pro might have, or know of, some 2nd hand gear about for a next step. I tend to specify Mizuno MX17 or 19 as excellent value for that level. Quite forgiving and can be had for little money - about Â£70 for a set of pretty good irons. 

Woods and hybrids can come later, though a 4-wood wouldn't be a bad investment if you happen to come across one.

Don't scrimp on your putter though. You can test-drive them in AG/DG and actually purchase 2nd hand - make sure you get the right length though. You'll spend plenty in AG/DG in the future, so don't feel immoral getting some support a bit early!


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 3, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Don't scrimp on your putter though. You can test-drive them in AG/DG and actually purchase 2nd hand - make sure you get the right length though. You'll spend plenty in AG/DG in the future, so don't feel immoral getting some support a bit early!

Click to expand...

AG = American Golf
DG= Direct Golf


----------



## Tyke2002 (Oct 4, 2013)

Took the plunge and tried some john letter t8+ irons (3+4 hybrid) and loved then so bought them. Just got to get them fitted to my size. Preferred these to nike/cal away and mizunos

Thanks for help and advice


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 4, 2013)

Tyke2002 said:



			Took the plunge and tried some john letter t8+ irons (3+4 hybrid) and loved then so bought them. Just got to get them fitted to my size. Preferred these to nike/cal away and mizunos

Thanks for help and advice 

Click to expand...

Best of luck Tyke.  Be sure to stick around here and let us know how you get on with your golf.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 5, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Best of luck Tyke.  Be sure to stick around here and let us know how you get on with your golf.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you had retired V.


----------

